# experience show for TRA



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I started my job as Cnc machinist after finishing 3 yrs diploma in 2001.parallelly I did my b tech degree in mechanical engineering in 2004 as correspondence mode with my job. My total experience is 12 years. My question is if I show my all experience in tra then they will consider my bachelor degree or not because it is distance mode,


----------

